
Hell has no fury like a Twitter-er Scorned  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/03/10/hell-has-no-fury-like-a-twitter-er-scorned/
======
omnipath
This whole Lacy thing is much ado about nothing. Seriously, an interviewer did
a bad interview? Where is the news?

